# Dude and Buck pics, Finally!



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

These are pictures of Buck from his breeder.

1. His whole litter. He is the 4th one up from the bottom.

2 & 3. One week old

4 & 5. Three weeks old


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That last one of Buck is bad, I know, but he was too excited to cooperate. Haha. At least you can see how big he has gotten. 

Sorry for the picture overload!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

'BOUT TIME WOMAN!!!:happy: :laugh:

We SOOO should have gotten a pic of him and Rhett together!:nod: (Next time!!)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I know, haha. Sorry. And yes, we should. Buck is a bigger breed so even at a month younger they are about the same size. They are total opposites. One hairy, perky eared one and one naked, floppy eared one. Smooth muzzle and floppy lips too haha.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing these photos. He is still a "doll"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I know, haha. Sorry. And yes, we should. Buck is a bigger breed so even at a month younger they are about the same size. They are total opposites. One hairy, perky eared one and one naked, floppy eared one. Smooth muzzle and floppy lips too haha.


HAHA, yep! I thought it was funny how different they are, but they looked SOOO cute together!LOL


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHA, yep! I thought it was funny how different they are, but they looked SOOO cute together!LOL


They did. And Rhett started warming up to him even in that short space of time. To Buck, EVERYONE is a friend!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> They did. And Rhett started warming up to him even in that short space of time. To Buck, EVERYONE is a friend!


Lol, yep!!:smile:

I was quite surprised that Rhett warmed to him so quickly, normally anyone who wants Mommi's attention is the enemy!!LOL :laugh: One reason I can't wait to get him out a little more to be around more puppies!!:happy:


And Dude, well Dude is one handsome boy!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The pups are just adorable!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He sure has grown. Looks like they get along great.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

And for Magicre, since I promised. The view from our living room of the bay.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

those baby pics are just too much...and now he's huge by comparison...

what kind of dog is dude? i'm sure you said, but now i can't remember.....don't tell him. i don't want his feelings hurt...

since buck gets all the attention LOL

you have very handsome dogs....and it's about time you learned how to put pics up LOL


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So dang adorable!!! Thanks for sharing pictures :thumb:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Magicre he's s smooth collie. And Buck is kind of on my sh*t list at the moment. Haha. He is in one of those "can't settle down" moods. He has the crazies and has been sprinting all over the house all morning! He's still cute though with his ears flying!


----------

